# Still pregnant!!! PUSHING! Pics, GRAPHIC!!



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

Enjoy 


Nibbles in the middle, picture taken on Jan 25th.






Still pregnant, Feb. 25







Nibbles is a tough gal and seems to be really enjoying her special moment.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

My Goodness!  She looks like she going to give birth to the whole farm!  Do you know when she is due?  

She is a purty doe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> My Goodness!  She looks like she going to give birth to the whole farm!  Do you know when she is due?
> 
> She is a purty doe.


I would love to find a farm to retire her on, we don't retire any of our livestock on our farm, there just isn't enough room, and I just feel more attached to this doe than some of the others, She is almost 8 years old, We have kept very little out of her, great milker, she doesn't throw very good meat-crossed kids, her kids always carry a dairy look to them. 

Her first  due date was feb 2nd, we clearly missed that, but I had the buck in the entire time up until feb 2nd so it could be any time. Although I doubt it is 2 or 3 more months.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 25, 2011)

Shes HUGE!!!!  

Pretty girl!!!  I would retire her...she looks soooo happy!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 25, 2011)

My goodness she is huge!

She does indeed look quite happy to be carrying a new generation


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm subscribing to this thread.  That is the biggest pregnant doe I have ever seen. Please keep us posted on what she kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

I am feeling quit confident that Miss Nibbles would win the biggest pregnant doe contest.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love to see a picture of her standing at this point!!!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

Gracious me she's ginormous!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, I hope there is more than twins in there!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm callin' quads, lol.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

As big as she is, I say 2 kids, 3 lambs, 8 chicks, 2 piglets and a calf.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

It's been 3 or 4 years since I have had a set of quads.  You bottle baby lovers can come and get the extra kids, I strongly dislike bottle feeding.


----------



## msjuris (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy Cow! Really, she's going to give birth to a cow.


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 25, 2011)

wow!! I think quads!!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! She is HUGE!


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not believe the size of that girl's girth!!  Gotta be at least 4!  And it needs to happen very soon!  I too have never ever seen a preggo that huge!  WOW!!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 25, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> As big as she is, I say 2 kids, 3 lambs, 8 chicks, 2 piglets and a calf.


baaa haa haa haaaaaa!
I'm with you on this one.... 

She is really pretty!!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

Definately a whole litter in there! Can't wait to see how many she has.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

I dreamed about buying a bunch of new goats last night, smaller breeds, some with long hair, there was triplets running around everywhere.

OMG  :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

I was waiting for Saturday to get more pics of her standing up, but too late, she is in the corner, looking very excited,  And yes, nesting and pushing.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 26, 2011)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 26, 2011)

Yay!!!  Hope it all goes great for you guys!!!!  

Waiting to see how many she had in that BIG belly!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 26, 2011)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

Here she is acting like she isn't in labor.  But we all now better.








Here she is diging a hole.






Here we are digging trying to act like nothing is happening.  Very sneaky, but I am on to her.


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

wow. silly goat. good luck!! cant wait to se baby pics!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see how many she has!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 26, 2011)

I call quads too! She definitely looks like she dropped those kids under her belly compared to the pic of her standing in the doorway! Hope she has 'em all in a straight orderly line for exit! Good luck!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 26, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see how many she has!


Me too!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

WEll, thanks for the wishes of the straight orderly line-up,but it didn't happen, at 11am I saw the first start of a bubble, but at 12:30 we went in, only to find a pile-up of kids. All is well and she has:  


Drum rolllllllllll.......................................



triplet girls

Pictures to come, need to get some calories into them. Tough delivery.  At one point my husband had 3 legs sticking out, he said,"well this isn't going to work." push them back in and start over.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, glad you were able to get 'em out ok.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)

Triplet DOES!?  WOO HOO!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2011)

I dunno about her, but I hate getting triplet does from my boers...I want triplet bucklings (wethers sell better than does, at least they do here....)

But you can't be mad about triplets, anyway.  Congrats again.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I dunno about her, but I hate getting triplet does from my boers...I want triplet bucklings (*wethers sell better than does, at least they do here....)*
> But you can't be mad about triplets, anyway.  Congrats again.


I've found the same to be true here, as well. Weird...

Congrats on the kids! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I dunno about her, but I hate getting triplet does from my boers...I want triplet bucklings (wethers sell better than does, at least they do here....)
> 
> But you can't be mad about triplets, anyway.  Congrats again.


Yup, this would be true, except I have  had 13 whethers and 5 doelings so far, and I have an order of doelings to fill, so I am okay with it. I have all the whethers sold so far, but I have 6 more does to kid.  


I have one more buyer to contact, haven't contacted him yet, because I pretty much had everything sold that was on the ground, see what we get out of the next 6. Due starting March 3rd.


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

woot woot!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

AT 9am I went out and saw she was off to herself and pushing every 10 minutes or so.

At 11am some crowning and a small bubble appeared, on and off, would go back in and then come out a little when she pushed.


This is at 11am:








AT 12:30 I knew something was wrong, and we went ahead and pulled her to find a tangled up mess of legs.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 26, 2011)

From a dairy prospective!!!!  Triplet girls!!!  WOOOHOOO!!!  

   Congratulations!! She must be thrilled to of get those kids out.   How nice of her to do this on a Saturday afternoon!!!  Good girl!!!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

ouchie...poor girlie


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are the baby pics:   Enjoy!!!








Around 15 minutes after last one born.  They aren't the biggest I have ever seen, but they are all up nursing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> From a dairy prospective!!!!  Triplet girls!!!  WOOOHOOO!!!
> 
> Congratulations!! She must be thrilled to of get those kids out.   How nice of her to do this on a Saturday afternoon!!!  Good girl!!!


We both work full-time during the week, I was very grateful this was saturday.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 26, 2011)

No calf?    Too bad 

Congrats on getting them out.  Nice babies.  I guess she decided not to follow the code because she needed some help.  What a good girl.


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 26, 2011)

Wonder if that light headed one was a single and the other 2 were twins (as in shared a placenta)?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 26, 2011)

Wowee!!!  Glad to hear everything is going well!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Wonder if that light headed one was a single and the other 2 were twins (as in shared a placenta)?


That is an interesting theory, he kept saying somehting didn't feel right,  Then he would go, "What the heck."  I was expecting two heads on one kid or something.   It took him a while to line stuff up. All three were backlegs first.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 26, 2011)

CONGRATS COOL THREE GIRLS,!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 26, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Wonder if that light headed one was a single and the other 2 were twins (as in shared a placenta)?


That is the most common configuration of natural occurring triplets in humans, why not in goats?  


They are adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 26, 2011)

So glad that EVERYONE came out healthy and fine! Congrats!


----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 26, 2011)

So glad your does and babies are doing good.  Woo-Hoo!

My doe had triplets today also, must be a triplet day!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## ThePigeonKid (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2011)

Shootingstars said:
			
		

> So glad your does and babies are doing good.  Woo-Hoo!
> 
> My doe had triplets today also, must be a triplet day!


Congratulations on your triplets.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 27, 2011)

Great pics!!!! Congrats on the beautiful girls


----------

